# E/M 2021 Auditing Tool



## GretaGrbo (Oct 9, 2020)

Is AAPC going to  submit an HCC tool to the website before January?   Also, if anyone has found a good working tool for next years E/M coding could you please let me know the website for it please?  Thank you!


----------



## SNHWCPowell (Dec 3, 2020)

I would like one too.  Is there any on this site?


----------



## dnadinej (Dec 15, 2020)

Trying to find one too. Seems nothing is free anymore.


----------



## smihm (Dec 15, 2020)

AAPC has a free E&M 2021 tool - Resources- Medical Coding tools free - E&M Calculator 2021


----------



## joannegraham709 (Dec 20, 2020)

I was able to locate the link, I don't know how I got here. but I was able to download the worksheet. 

additional resources, E/M worksheet, then you download it.


----------



## MSCALLIE79 (Dec 21, 2020)

AMA reference sheet is excellent !


----------



## afelgner (Jan 6, 2021)

https://www.aapc.com/codes/em-calculator-2021/mdm


----------



## afelgner (Jan 6, 2021)

GretaGrbo said:


> Is AAPC going to  submit an HCC tool to the website before January?   Also, if anyone has found a good working tool for next years E/M coding could you please let me know the website for it please?  Thank you!





			https://www.aapc.com/codes/em-calculator-2021/mdm


----------



## Leesa (Jan 6, 2021)

The AAPC free E/M Calculator tool is great or if you want a hard-copy audit worksheet, go here and fill out a few bits of info, and you can access the AAPC Audit Services' *free* 2021 Outpatient E/M worksheet: https://www.aapc.com/business/em-audit-tool-ebrief.aspx

Hope that helps!

Leesa A. Israel, BA, CPC, CUC, CEMC, CPPM, CMBS, AAPC MACRA Proficient
Head of Publishing, Editorial & Technology
AAPC


----------



## Leesa (Jan 6, 2021)

GretaGrbo said:


> Is AAPC going to  submit an HCC tool to the website before January?   Also, if anyone has found a good working tool for next years E/M coding could you please let me know the website for it please?  Thank you!


Also, is this the HCC tool you're looking for: https://www.aapc.com/resources/riskadjustment/


----------

